# Expected Annual Income



## TGerard

I'm sure income will vary on what services are provided among other variables.... but what is the average annual income for the business?
how about selling over something like e-bay?


----------



## FatKat Printz

what business??? need some more specifics... are you going to outsource?? 

tshirts (screen print, DTG, sublimation, heat transfer, embroidery) 

big question to ask..


----------



## TGerard

Well... to start. I have a trademark in with the uspto and am a couple weeks out with my LLC. I'm intending on selling silkscreened shirts and well as transfers, later embroidered with the trademark and designs via website and e-bay ... later to add on more trademark/labels


----------



## TshirtGuru

-0 to 1,000,000,000+. Not being smart, but just saying nobody can tell you can average. And why does it matter what the average is? The average might not be you.


----------



## charles95405

I think this is a tough biz to break into....it can be done...but if you googe custom tees you will get well over 1,000,000 hits...and to really get into $ you will need ...I think...a store front...and equipment . I think a large number of people who enter into this...go out within 3-4 years..Often with some monetary losses..So you need to have a good business plan and know that starting out you will probably not make minimum wage...but you grow your business by marketing and heavy selling


----------



## TGerard

TshirtGuru said:


> -0 to 1,000,000,000+. Not being smart, but just saying nobody can tell you can average. And why does it matter what the average is? The average might not be you.


 
That's true. Just curious I guess if this something that can be as one's sole income after a short time in the business. Thank you for your time.


----------



## TGerard

charles95405 said:


> I think this is a tough biz to break into....it can be done...but if you googe custom tees you will get well over 1,000,000 hits...and to really get into $ you will need ...I think...a store front...and equipment . I think a large number of people who enter into this...go out within 3-4 years..Often with some monetary losses..So you need to have a good business plan and know that starting out you will probably not make minimum wage...but you grow your business by marketing and heavy selling


 
Thank you for time and help. I do agree. I have a plan. My LLC lisc should be in soon and my trademark is being worked on with the USPTO. My current job can sustain being able to add equipment on to help the business grow until it can sustain itself.


----------



## binki

It really depends on how long and hard you want to work at it. We don't do ebay so I won't comment on that one. We have a storefront and after 18 months we became profitable. Until then we just paid the bills. Our plan was 3 years to profitability so we did it in half the time but the workload is crushing. 

If you like working from 6am until 11pm 7 days a week this is the business for you.


----------



## gotshirtz001

I print on the side... Been in the business since 1996.
I have a day-job to guarantee income and benefits.
I use my shirt money to simply grow the business.
T-shirts are one (of a few) side gigs I do.

I used to have a 1600 sq ft shop with an 8 color auto, 2 manuals, 2 employees (pain in the a**) and a stack of bills. Printing used to be my sole source income but it became clear that small and mid-sized screen print shops were going to have a tough time competing with the broker/contract business model especially with online sourcing becoming so vast. As the public continues to undervalue the idea of supporting local business and will switch vendors over a $.10 margin... I figured the fight wasn't worth it.

Now I have a hybrid business model.
I maintain a small 4-color manual shop space (200 sq ft) and have certain benchmarks for the jobs I print in-house and which I contract out. I have a decent number of accounts which keep me busy enough without being overwhelming.

This keeps my overhead low and my risk minimal.
I am a one man show and can run the entire thing off my Blackberry if I am too busy with other commitments.

I guess what I am saying is making a living $2-$3 at a time is a rough road... don't plan on a steady paycheck for at least 18-24 months.


----------



## TGerard

gotshirtz001 said:


> I print on the side... Been in the business since 1996.
> I have a day-job to guarantee income and benefits.
> I use my shirt money to simply grow the business.
> T-shirts are one (of a few) side gigs I do.
> 
> I used to have a 1600 sq ft shop with an 8 color auto, 2 manuals, 2 employees (pain in the a**) and a stack of bills. Printing used to be my sole source income but it became clear that small and mid-sized screen print shops were going to have a tough time competing with the broker/contract business model especially with online sourcing becoming so vast. As the public continues to undervalue the idea of supporting local business and will switch vendors over a $.10 margin... I figured the fight wasn't worth it.
> 
> Now I have a hybrid business model.
> I maintain a small 4-color manual shop space (200 sq ft) and have certain benchmarks for the jobs I print in-house and which I contract out. I have a decent number of accounts which keep me busy enough without being overwhelming.
> 
> This keeps my overhead low and my risk minimal.
> I am a one man show and can run the entire thing off my Blackberry if I am too busy with other commitments.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is making a living $2-$3 at a time is a rough road... don't plan on a steady paycheck for at least 18-24 months.


 


If you don't mind me asking... what is a steady paycheck after 18-24 months ball park and how many hours a week?


----------



## gotshirtz001

I paid myself $2500/mo once I quit my other jobs to go full time into printing.
It went up over time...


----------



## floridabruce

By day I am a sales manager for a large corporation earning $90,000 to $100,000 annually.... On nights and weekends I design, print and sell t-shirts and make coroplast signs. I have always had "ink" in my veins! I love the business and it is great for what I call "munchie" money. What's nice about Paypal is that your money is always immediately available to you on the PayPal Mastercard.

Back in the 80's I had my own printshop for awhile, but could not earn a living for my family. Nots saying that others don't - but I could not make enough money to do anything. Now that I have a great full time job I am buying up printing equipment and stock - stuff I could never afford before, in hopes that maybe in 10 or 15 years - when I retire I'll have something to do. As I said before - I love the business.


----------



## TGerard

gotshirtz001 said:


> I paid myself $2500/mo once I quit my other jobs to go full time into printing.
> It went up over time...


 
how amny hours did you have to put in when you were part time printing? full time printing?


----------



## TGerard

floridabruce said:


> By day I am a sales manager for a large corporation earning $90,000 to $100,000 annually.... On nights and weekends I design, print and sell t-shirts and make coroplast signs. I have always had "ink" in my veins! I love the business and it is great for what I call "munchie" money. What's nice about Paypal is that your money is always immediately available to you on the PayPal Mastercard.
> 
> Back in the 80's I had my own printshop for awhile, but could not earn a living for my family. Nots saying that others don't - but I could not make enough money to do anything. Now that I have a great full time job I am buying up printing equipment and stock - stuff I could never afford before, in hopes that maybe in 10 or 15 years - when I retire I'll have something to do. As I said before - I love the business.


 
I make 80k with full benefits and pension now. I've been doing artwork since I was 4 years old. Its something I can do and always enjoy, hours on end. I'm hoping that I can make enough to be completely debt free doing this over the next 3 years (about 140k), so that I can think about leaving my current job and doing what I love full time. I'm going to put everything I earn in this business, back into the business and to becoming debt free. I will just continue living off my current jobs wages.


----------



## TGerard

gotshirtz001 said:


> I paid myself $2500/mo once I quit my other jobs to go full time into printing.
> It went up over time...


 
Are you still doing?


----------

